# Humping loads



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sid has just began some serious humping, it normally starts by late afternoon early evening. When I'm sitting on the sofa, he can now manage to get up on the sofa so there's no escaping him. 
It's usually myself or Molly who he's doing it to. Is he just playing or trying to be dominate. I usually give him a firm no and he will briefly stop then starts again! What should I be doing if anything at all.
I was considering having him done at 6 months to a year but if this is a thing that is going to get worse it might be earlier the better!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd have thought ignoring it, distracting him with something else is the way to go, as well as a sharp NO!

I dont think the dominant thing is relevant these days. I do think its more about playing and I guess if you ignore him he might stop doing it? Good luck!


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Barney is just over 8mths and due at vets next Weds. I find he usually goes into humping mode on return from evening walk when he is over excited (just like kids that get hyper & find it hard to calm down). I've found attaching him to a house lead that is tied round leg of our sofa works as having his movement resticted seems to calm him down, and usually after 10mins I let him off and he stretches out and has a nap Zzzzzz


----------



## casa42 (Jun 13, 2015)

Jasper has been doing this since he was eight weeks old. It used to be just his Teddy his breeder gave us. Now it is mainly Coco, my daughter and myself. However he is not too discriminating. Before this I had researched neutering and decided to wait until he was a year. Now I'm thinking as soon as possible. It seems to happen at any time of the day, I can distract him but it happens so often it is impossible to stop him completely. Will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh no! Barney is humping his fluffy snuggle pup, on my lap and while I'm watching East Enders too!  (those of a sensitive nature might want to avert their eyes)


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hard to ignore Lou, last night he got behind me on the sofa began to hump my back his paws on my shoulders he's got a strong grip for a little guy. Worried as he gets bigger and stronger

Barneyboy you must let me know if when barney is neutered he stops it or at least if it happens less often! 

Like jasper Sid is doing it more and more. I have found by putting him out the room it's helping a little to calm him down . when my two get a bit to excited in there play I put them in the kitchen for time out and it works so I thought I would give it a go when Sid goes into humping mode.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Oh no! Barney is humping his fluffy snuggle pup, on my lap and while I'm watching East Enders too!  (those of a sensitive nature might want to avert their eyes)
> View attachment 100945


That's made my day! Go barney go!  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed it! He's now relaxing on my lap, smoking a post coital cigarette. 

He also leans on my back, paws on my shoulders which makes me laugh. He's not started humping me though 😨 I don't envy you that! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Glad the hubby's at work I'm in fits now
It won't be long and you'll have the pleasure of barney, he's just warming up and getting the best position x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh well, needs must you know 😉x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Perfect solution to a bad situation 
Gave him a stuffed playmate


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

That's a least a tad more delicate than my gross photo!  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I found that the only way to stop it is to stop it before it starts. Beemer would circle Lexi in a certain way and I'd call him. Once the jumping a going he's using a different part of the brain and no real learning can happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

